# Trying to compile LMMS on FreeBSD from source code.



## Manuel L (May 31, 2018)

I posted this before because I could not compile LMMS 1.1.3 from ports so I am trying to compile from source code (www.lmms.io) and I get the following error message:

```
$ cd lmms-1.1.3
$ ls
AUTHORS                 build_mingw64           lmms.rc.in
CMakeLists.txt          buildtools              lmms.spec.in
COPYING                 cmake                   lmmsconfig.h.in
INSTALL                 configure               lmmsversion.h.in
README                  data                    plugins
README.md               doc                     src
TODO                    include                 tests
build_mingw32           lmms.1
$ sudo cmake .
Password:
-- The C compiler identification is Clang 6.0.0
-- The CXX compiler identification is Clang 6.0.0
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting C compile features
-- Detecting C compile features - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting CXX compile features
-- Detecting CXX compile features - done
-- Found PkgConfig: /usr/local/bin/pkg-config (found version "1.4.2") 
PROCESSOR: amd64
Machine: x86_64-unknown-freebsd12.0
-- Target host is 64 bit
-- Looking for include file stdint.h
-- Looking for include file stdint.h - found
-- Looking for include file stdlib.h
-- Looking for include file stdlib.h - found
-- Looking for include file pthread.h
-- Looking for include file pthread.h - found
-- Looking for include file semaphore.h
-- Looking for include file semaphore.h - found
-- Looking for include file unistd.h
-- Looking for include file unistd.h - found
-- Looking for include file sys/types.h
-- Looking for include file sys/types.h - found
-- Looking for include file sys/ipc.h
-- Looking for include file sys/ipc.h - found
-- Looking for include file sys/shm.h
-- Looking for include file sys/shm.h - found
-- Looking for include file sys/time.h
-- Looking for include file sys/time.h - found
-- Looking for include file sys/wait.h
-- Looking for include file sys/wait.h - found
-- Looking for include file sys/select.h
-- Looking for include file sys/select.h - found
-- Looking for include file stdarg.h
-- Looking for include file stdarg.h - found
-- Looking for include file signal.h
-- Looking for include file signal.h - found
-- Looking for include file sched.h
-- Looking for include file sched.h - found
-- Looking for include file sys/soundcard.h
-- Looking for include file sys/soundcard.h - found
-- Looking for include file soundcard.h
-- Looking for include file soundcard.h - not found
-- Looking for include file fcntl.h
-- Looking for include file fcntl.h - found
-- Looking for include file sys/ioctl.h
-- Looking for include file sys/ioctl.h - found
-- Looking for include file ctype.h
-- Looking for include file ctype.h - found
-- Looking for include file string.h
-- Looking for include file string.h - found
-- Looking for include file process.h
-- Looking for include file process.h - not found
-- Looking for include file locale.h
-- Looking for include file locale.h - found
qmake: could not exec '/usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qmake': No such file or directory
CMake Error at /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:1329 (message):
  Found unsuitable Qt version "" from NOTFOUND, this code requires Qt 4.x
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:104 (FIND_PACKAGE)
```
Is it possible to change QT5.0 Develop (or to qmake) enviroment to QT4 Develop ? I am using FreeBSD 12-Current.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2018)

Manuel L said:


> I am using FreeBSD 12-Current.


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


I suggest you use the port or a package. Ports typically have specific FreeBSD patches included to make sure the application builds correctly.


----------



## Manuel L (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks Mr. SirDice just one question where can get how to change the environment or the path for FreeBSD to qmake qt5 to qmake qt4 ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2018)

Again, use the port. And fix the issue there.


----------

